# rat clothing



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, so ive been thinking for a little bit, that i want to make the rats some clothing like a little jumper or something, like for christmas i thought it could be cute hehe

First off It gotto be comfy i dont want to be cruel obviously

any ideas folks???


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would make the clothes so they attach to the rat via a harness and just look like the rats wearing them as apposed to actually making a tiny jumper lol. 

You could check out this site for ideas.
http://www.theagilerat.com/?action=Store&catid=2


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yay thanks ema


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

No problem, but you HAVE to post pics when you make them lol. I love rat clothes hehe.


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

My local petstores sell vest/harness things for rats and other small animals, they look so cute  and home-made stuff is always better, so I can't wait to see how yours turn out.

Keep us updated!​


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

well i have a harness already BUT they dont like wearing it so i dont even know if theyd wear a jumper thing lol but i sure hope they doo would look awesome .. ill have to practice with some fleece or ill knit it ... ill have to learn how to knit again tho haha


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Most of them don't like wearing the harness because they don't fit right. You would have to build your own to fit the shape/size of your rat comfortably and make sure the straps are not too thin or thick. Once you have a harness that fits them, you can make several different outfits that velcro to the harness, so they have lots of different looks  And condition them to associate the harness with good things. (treats + out time)

Clothes should not really be put on your rats for anything longer than a photo, treat and a cuddle. I don't see how they would enjoy it and not try nibble their way out of it. I'm fairly sure its more for our own viewing pleasure than their own hehe. But with all the treats and attention they will start to enjoy wearing their harness, esp since it won't be as restricting as a jumper would be.

-->Edit for typos.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah oh i know i wouldnt leave them on it and have tried treats and stuff but that was a while ago might give it a go again.. here the harness i have right now.... its obviously not my ratty tho couldnt find a decent pic that quick 
http://petshub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43545

how would i build my own harness and then do it so i velcro onto it.. wont it be too big and bulky then ? hmm ahwell i dunno ill see what i can do out of what i have.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I have that harness. It only kind of works when your rat is HUGE and won't move around much. Otherwise its better fitted for a ferret or different shaped animal. I like the rope ones much better, maybe you could use the same sort of logic to build your own. Heres a pic, but its not a rat wearing it lol. Same idea tho.










Then you would just attach a velcro patch to the part that rests on their shoulder and make attachments. I can't really explain it very well lol.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah its the one that the rat has on.. didnt think it was too big for it maybe like slightly ahwell was just a waist of money then LOL .. yeah doing a patch of velcro or something could be cool i get what u mean .. will be a little until i make them as in process of a painting 2 photography sessions my new cage being built and lots of other crap lol takes time up eh.


----------

